# Have you ever created a 'pointed' scarf?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That's about the best way I could think of to phrase my question. 

I'd like to knit a scarf that starts (and ends) with a point and then widens to about 26 stiches. 

The yarn is bulky. How to do it? Start with 4 and keep increasing? But how?

I know someone here has probably done this. :benice:

stef


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you want the point to be in the middle, like a pencil point?

The easiest increase is to knit the first stitch in the row through both the front and back loop, then do the same thing on the last stitch in the row.

Depending on the degree you want the point is how many rows inbetween increases.
45* angle you would increase the first and last stitch in every other row until you have enough. 

Then when you get to the other end do decreases in those same spots.

I would start by casting on 2. 

Good luck.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Do you want it to widen on both edges or just on one like a shawl? Like a big triangle?


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Stef said:


> That's about the best way I could think of to phrase my question.
> 
> I'd like to knit a scarf that starts (and ends) with a point and then widens to about 26 stiches.
> 
> ...


Here's what I did for GD's scarf, all done in garter st. out of thick fluff yarn.

Cast on 3 sts.
1. Knit 1st row and every other row.
2. Increase one st on each end of row. (beginning st. of row and end st)

Repeat the above 2 rows until its the width you want it to be.
Then continue garter st. to the length you want it to be.

Decreasing.
Knit 2 together on each end of row
Next row, knit.

Repeat til you have 3 sts. left and knit those together. Sew up loose ends and enjoy.

Hope thats helps.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If having a parallellogram shape is okay - both ends come to a point, but they aren't pointed in the middle, they are pointed at one side, each end at the opposite side in fact - then this is a really easy and super cool looking pattern.

Cast on your full number of stitches for the width of the scarf, then do one setup row where you do (k1, yo) all the way across knitting the last stitch.

Knit back.

Now start the pattern:

K2tog, yo all the way across (knitting the last stitch), and knit all wrong side rows.

The fabric has such a tilt to it from the K2togs that it will actually form a pointed end - you won't notice until you are several rows up, but it really does. It's quite cool looking, very lacy. 

Also totally mindless, it ends up looking like you did all this fancy schmancy shaping but really it's so easy!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, neighbbors, for taking the time to answer. I am thinking about how to apply your suggestions/instructions. 

Again, thanks. stef

p.s. yes, I want the point in the middle


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can you go to paint or something and do a little drawing to post?


----------

